# Battlefield 3: Offizielle Systemanforderungen für den Ego-Shooter - Quadcore-CPU mit Geforce 560 als Empfehlung



## TheKhoaNguyen (20. September 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Battlefield 3: Offizielle Systemanforderungen für den Ego-Shooter - Quadcore-CPU mit Geforce 560 als Empfehlung* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Battlefield 3: Offizielle Systemanforderungen für den Ego-Shooter - Quadcore-CPU mit Geforce 560 als Empfehlung


----------



## xotoxic242 (20. September 2011)

Ich sags ja. Gelassen sehen.


----------



## maikblack2011 (20. September 2011)

Für Ultraeinstellungen benötigt man 2 mal eine GTX580 wurdegerade per Twitter von Dice bestätigt


----------



## Basshinzu (20. September 2011)

maikblack2011 schrieb:


> Für Ultraeinstellungen benötigt man 2 mal eine GTX580 wurdegerade per Twitter von Dice bestätigt


 ich wette ich hab mit meiner 470 bei ultraeinstellung durchgehend mehr als 35 frames


----------



## mimc1 (20. September 2011)

Ein witz ist das !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skaty12 (20. September 2011)

Dann werd ich mir im Sommer eine neue Karten kaufen


----------



## Kerkilabro (20. September 2011)

meine 460 dampft dann wohl ab, wa? direkt nach 10min beta kommt eine fette rauchwolke aus´m rechner. Es kommt zur kernschmelze!


----------



## xotoxic242 (20. September 2011)

Basshinzu schrieb:


> ich wette ich hab mit meiner 470 bei ultraeinstellung durchgehend mehr als 35 frames


 
Glaube ich Dir auch.

Gibt ja Leute denen es kratz wenn Fraps keine 80 FPS anzeigt.


----------



## mimc1 (20. September 2011)

kerkilabro schrieb:


> meine 460 dampft dann wohl ab, wa? Direkt nach 10min beta kommt eine fette rauchwolke aus´m rechner. Es kommt zur kernschmelze!


 xd:-d


----------



## PuRe69 (20. September 2011)

maikblack2011 schrieb:


> Für Ultraeinstellungen benötigt man 2 mal eine GTX580 wurdegerade per Twitter von Dice bestätigt


 
Irgendwie glaub ich des nichso ganz ... zumal die Engine ja mittlerweile eig. optimiert sein sollte und ich grade den Rahmen sprengen sollte o.O


Edit:

Wahrscheinlich wenn man noch 3D dazuschaltet oder o.O dann würds mich nich wundern ^^


----------



## xotoxic242 (20. September 2011)

Kerkilabro schrieb:


> meine 460 dampft dann wohl ab, wa? direkt nach 10min beta kommt eine fette rauchwolke aus´m rechner. Es kommt zur kernschmelze!



Nu warte mal ab. So einiges deaktiviere ich auch.Zum Beispiel Ultra Schatten oder die für mich nervige Bewegungsunschärfe.
Ich mach mir da mit meiner 460er AMP! keine riesen Sorgen.


----------



## dangee (20. September 2011)

sehr gut! zukunftssicher; das spiel macht auch genausolang spaß wie es gut aussieht: über jahre!!
hoffentlich geht das geflame nicht wieder los, ala crysis damals 

freu mich dann schon auf meine 7xxx/6xx Graka nächstes jahr; nicht nur für mehr fps sondern auch schönerer grafik!


----------



## chico-ist (20. September 2011)

Wär nichts neues wenn die Entwickler/Publisher hier mal gerne, insbesondere inoffiziell (siehe Twitter) über die Strenge schlagen, um den Verkauf von neuer Hardware anzutreiben. nVidia und AMD werden da sicher auch Geld fließen lassen.

Ich hoffe mal, dass ich mit meinem Q9550, 4GB DDR2 und einer GTX480 bei meiner Popelauflösung (1680x1050) auf Ultra flüssig spielen kann. Ich habe nicht vor mit 8xSSMAARFASFSA zu spielen. Dafür brauch man dann aber sicher die empfohlenen GTX580 im SLI-Triple.


----------



## Dreamlfall (20. September 2011)

Das werden meine 2GTX 460 locker auf max mit 4xMsaa packen. Leute ich bin startklar!


----------



## maikblack2011 (20. September 2011)

PuRe69 schrieb:


> Irgendwie glaub ich des nichso ganz ... zumal die Engine ja mittlerweile eig. optimiert sein sollte und ich grade den Rahmen sprengen sollte o.O
> 
> 
> Edit:
> ...


 
Nein denke mal das stimmt schon.wenn man sich die Benchmarks der Alpha anschaut auf ner kleinen nicht so schönen Map ohne dx11 und ohne das ultraeinstellungen möglich sind.hatten ja auf der gamescom auch 2 gtx580 drinnen um caspian border full grafik spielen zu können.


----------



## RedMaco (20. September 2011)

Naja mal sehn wies mit meiner GTX 470 läuft...
Genug FPS hätt ich ja gerne...
Naja wenns nicht reicht dann heißt es "Hallo neue Graka..."
Was man nicht alles für mehr FPS tut...


----------



## Ronni312 (20. September 2011)

Erfüllt. 

Beta kann kommen.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (20. September 2011)

Hm..

6870
Phenom x2
4gb


Vlt, vlt was denkt ihr?


----------



## Lordex (20. September 2011)

Hab ich denn mit einem AMD Phenom X2 1090T Hexacore mit 3,2 Ghz nen kleinen Ausgleich dafür das ich "Nur" eine Gforce 470 GTX habe? Rest is Empfohlen!


----------



## tomke3412 (20. September 2011)

hm ich hab 4gb ram (2133mhz)
X6 1100t thuban edition 
aber nur ne gtx 460 was tun xD


----------



## Tangun (20. September 2011)

Och nö ich habn i7 860 6gb ram und eine ATI 5850 hd .. Ob das reichen wird glaub ich nicht  ... Aber so eine 560 ist schonmal 200 Euro


----------



## Primekill (20. September 2011)

Hoffentlich kann ichs mit meiner HD 5870 Overclocked edition und amd phenom 2 965 x4 auf hoch spielen.
was glaiubt ihr?


----------



## Chronik (20. September 2011)

Steigen die Anforderungen, noch mal, nach der Beta???
Ich hab einen:
Windows 7, (Betriebssystem)
Intel® Core™ i7 CPU 860 @ 2.80GHz,  (CPU-Typ) ISt das ein Quad-Core oder ein Dual-Core?
2,79 GHz, (CPU-Geschwindigkeit(weiß nicht ob das wichtig ist???))
3,99 GB, (Systemspeicher)
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580, (Graka)
3,21 GB, (Grakaspeicher)
Platte hab ich mehr als genug GB^^
Computer. Würde der für die Beta reichen???


----------



## kollesopp (20. September 2011)

ich bin auch echt ma gespannt wie meine 4870 und mein Q6600@3.2 GHz damit klarkommen.....


----------



## miXXery (20. September 2011)

Hmm ich hab nur nen Intel 9001 @ 8x24Ghz, 1337GB RAM und eine GeForce GTXXX 800. Reicht das ?


----------



## Nirantau (20. September 2011)

(Chronik) Dein System sollte es schaffen bis auf deinem 860 Prozessor ich weiss nicht ob der stark genug ist. Also du solltest dir einen neuen Prozessor leisten. Ich habe den Intel Core I7 2600K. Ist ein Quadcore und einer besten der Zurzeit erhältlich ist.


----------



## Porsche2k (20. September 2011)

Wird mit einer 8400 GS wohl schwer...


----------



## X3niC (20. September 2011)

Nirantau schrieb:


> (Chronik) Dein System sollte es schaffen bis auf deinem 860 Prozessor ich weiss nicht ob der stark genug ist. Also du solltest dir einen neuen Prozessor leisten.


 Der 860 reicht vollkommen aus...Man kann ihn ja noch ein bissle hochtakten dann macht der auch seine 3 Ghz und das reicht dann vollkommen...Hier eine Kaufempfehlung eines neueren Prozessors vorzuschlagen ist meiner Meinung nach totaler Blödsinn.


----------



## Basshinzu (20. September 2011)

Nirantau schrieb:


> (Chronik) Dein System sollte es schaffen bis auf deinem 860 Prozessor ich weiss nicht ob der stark genug ist. Also du solltest dir einen neuen Prozessor leisten. Ich habe den Intel Core I7 2600K. Ist ein Quadcore und einer besten der Zurzeit erhältlich ist.


 du weisst wohl nicht was ein 860er prozessor so leisten kann.
ausserdem ist das spiel sowieso grafikkartenlastiger.


----------



## ElKodo (20. September 2011)

schöne recommended anforderungen, läuft


----------



## Kerkilabro (20. September 2011)

Oje, meine 460 fängt schon zu dampfen an, dabei bin ich im 2D Betrieb. HILFEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE KABOOOOOOOOOM


----------



## JamesScott (20. September 2011)

Also mein System:
Intel Core i7 Quadcore 3.4 GHz
16GB DDR3 RAM
Radeon HD 6970M 2 GB GDDR5

Denkt ihr das läuft gut? Vorallem die Graka macht mir Sorgen, da es ja eigentlich
eine Notebook-graka ist


----------



## Raidernet (20. September 2011)

Ok, also wird es auf mittleren bis hohen Grafikeinstellungen laufen.. Und das mit einem i7 und einer GTX 570 für die ich viel Geld ausgegeben habe. -.- Ich will den Ultra modus D:


----------



## CyRiCoN (20. September 2011)

ich finde es so scheiße es werden kaum leute auf maxed out dx 11 +aaa schaffen es zum laufen zu bringen ich finde es uebertrieben ..die grafik ist echt wieder ein meilenstein aber sowas ist bullshit 
naja ich kann es wenigstens auf maxed out zocken mit dx 10 
system 
Intel 260k 
8gb 
NIVIDIA GTX 295
WIndows 7 64bit Ultimate


----------



## Dyson (20. September 2011)

JamesScott schrieb:


> Also mein System:
> Intel Core i7 Quadcore 3.4 GHz
> 16GB DDR3 RAM
> Radeon HD 6970M 2 GB GDDR5
> ...


 
Nein, vermutlich nicht. Am besten verbrennst du alles bevor es zu spät ist.


----------



## solidus246 (20. September 2011)

Wie sieht es den dann mit einem i5 760 (@2,8Ghz)  8GB Ram und eine !!!GTX260!!! aus ?


----------



## JamesScott (20. September 2011)

Dyson schrieb:


> Nein, vermutlich nicht. Am besten verbrennst du alles bevor es zu spät ist.


 
Haha sehr witzig -.- Nein ernsthaft ja oder nein?


----------



## dmwDragon (20. September 2011)

Dyson schrieb:


> Nein, vermutlich nicht. Am besten verbrennst du alles bevor es zu spät ist.


 *LooL*

Leute jetzt mal ernsthaft wenn ihr nicht mal euer eigenes  System / Hardware beurteilen könnt solltet ihr euch einen Gameboy kaufen


----------



## Dancinator (20. September 2011)

Habe
Intel Core i7  870/2,93GHZ
4 Gb ram
Geforce gtx 470

Würde das game auf maxi settings laufen also flüßig???


----------



## meth0d (20. September 2011)

warum fragt ihr eigentlich alles ob das spiel laufen wird? hier hat noch niemand das game!! 

wenn ihr bc 2 spielen konntet, dann wird bf 3 auch laufen! nur eben nicht auf ultra oder max. sonderen eben auf medium^^


----------



## endmaster (20. September 2011)

die Empfehlungen gelten für mittlere Details 
Und mit meiner HD5770 sehe ich ziemlich alt aus ...


----------



## kingcoolstar (20. September 2011)

Okay Mein AMD Phenom 965 OC 3.8 GHz, ASUS EAH5850 DIRECTCU 2DIS und meine 4 GB Ram würden für Recommended System Requirements ausreichen. Sollte meine Graka Schwierigkeiten bereiten würde ich es übertakten, so dass sie besser als eine HD5870 wird und damit die GTX560 schlagen würde.


----------



## endmaster (20. September 2011)

meth0d schrieb:


> warum fragt ihr eigentlich alles ob das spiel laufen wird? hier hat noch niemand das game!!
> 
> wenn ihr bc 2 spielen konntet, dann wird bf 3 auch laufen! nur eben nicht auf ultra oder max. sonderen eben auf medium^^


 
Eben nicht.


> " Diese Fakten kommen von Daniel Matros, Community Manager für die  Battlefield-Reihe bei DICE. In einem Tweet stellt er klar, dass die  bekannt gegeben Daten unter dem Punkt Empfehlungen für Medium-Settings  gelten."


Die Empfehlung sind laut offiziellen Angaben nur für Medium -> wer noch schlechteres hat, kann nur noch auf low oder gar nicht richtig zocken.
Eine Mittelklasse-Grafikkarte - HD5770 zB - scheint sich schon im low Bereich anzusiedeln, also wird es durchaus einige geben, bei denen BF3 - zumindest laut der aktuellen Lage - laufen wird.

Battlefield 3: Zwei Geforce GTX 580-Grafikkarten für Ultra-Settings nötig, Empfehlungen gelten für mittlere Details


----------



## zwxk (20. September 2011)

Also einfach mal die annähernd besten Komponenten die es auf dem Markt gibt als "recommended" zu nehmen ist schon a bissi hart...

Entweder wollen die wirklich Hardwareverkäufe pushen, oder haben schlecht programmiert oder es ist wirklich so hardwarehungrig weil graphisch so over-the-top ==> nur ob sich das gut auf den Verkauf auswirkt wage ich mal zu bezweifeln.
Wo die doch so gegen CoD bashen und denen den Rang ablaufen wollen - das wird wohl eher schwer werden mit einem solchen  Hardwarefresser...

Bin ich grad ein wenig enttäuscht das mein System das z.B.: Witcher 2 auf Full HD mit alles ausser Übersampling sehr gut schafft nun nicht einmal "recommended" sein soll...


----------



## PostalDude83 (20. September 2011)

Mal gespannt, wie weit eine 5870 reichen wird ^^


----------



## dohderbert (20. September 2011)

ich erfülle soweit alles bis auf die 560, hab eine 460.. aber dürfte passen..




zwxk schrieb:


> Wo die doch so gegen CoD bashen und denen den Rang ablaufen wollen - das  wird wohl eher schwer werden mit einem solchen  Hardwarefresser...
> .



Hardwarefresser ?? was genau ist Hardwarefresser für dich ?? Ein Prozessor der schon 5 Jahre alt ist ?
facepalm


----------



## mimc1 (20. September 2011)

Mögt ihr mal aufhören hier alles mit euren PCs voll zu Spamen sonst mache ich und paar kollegen mit  wie mehrere Leute schon gesagt haben Beta abwarten kriegt ihr ja wohl auch noch hin


----------



## Egersdorfer (20. September 2011)

Ich wette die minimalen Voraussetzungen sind - wie bei den meisten Spielen - gelogen.

Weniger als 20 fps kann man beim besten Willen nicht mehr als "spielen" bezeichnen.


----------



## Renox1 (20. September 2011)

Habe haargenau die Empfehlung.


----------



## Nihiletex (20. September 2011)

Da schaltet man eben HBAO aus, reduziert die Schatten etwas und schon geht das ganze auch gut mit weniger starken PCs


----------



## lordhagen18 (20. September 2011)

Tja warum sind wohl immer Nvidia oder Intel clips im INtor dabei? ^^

Solange es hier keine Tests  gibt,bei welchen mit "normalen" PCs getestet wurde, werd ich einen feuchtne Dreck tun um der Industrie wieder hunderte Euro in den Rachen zu werfen.  Normal kann man doch 95% der Spiel mit sehr guter Qualität weiter unter den geforderten Angaben spielen.

Und ob der JEt in 3km Höhe nun 10 Pixel mehr oder wneiger hat juckt jetzt auch nicht so.


----------



## golani79 (20. September 2011)

.. tja, so ist das ...

Bei jedem 2. Spiel wird darüber gemeckert, dass die Grafik schlecht sei .. dann kommt ein Spiel mit guter Grafik und sobald die Systemvoraussetzungen bekannt gegeben wurden, bricht Panik aus ..


----------



## hanso (20. September 2011)

Nur Reiche kriegen das Feinste das ist nunmal so.


----------



## IlllIIlllI (20. September 2011)

die meisten finden die grafik garnicht soo gut


----------



## OownerR (20. September 2011)

ich würde dir umfrage mal in pc und laptop unterteilen, wetten das 90 % der jenigen die ein fest pc haben die oberen 3 angekreuzt haben (;


----------



## stawacz (20. September 2011)

IlllIIlllI schrieb:


> die meisten finden die grafik garnicht soo gut


 

aber echt mal,,was wagen die sich uns anzubieten...


----------



## HMCpretender (20. September 2011)

Kein DX9? Kein WinXP? Wow...


----------



## xoinkx (20. September 2011)

macht euch mal alle keine kopf. wenn die beta da ist habt ihr alle noch genug zeit um euch gut zu rüsten für das Full Game!

Mein Sys
QC9400
570 Phantom
4gb Ram
Win 7 64bit

mal sehen wie weit ich damit komme ansonsten muss halt etwas neues her.
dann kauf ich mir i7 und betreibe die 570 phantom mit einer 2ten im sli.
Welche mainboard würdet ihr mir da gut sagen?


----------



## xotoxic242 (20. September 2011)

Ich bin mir sicher das es für Battlefield 3 auch wieder so einen Launcher von AWpaholica geben wird.Da konnte man explizit sehr viele Sachen Einstellen.
Weiß nich ob Ihr das kennt.

http://www.awpaholica.com/index.php?action=tpmod;dl=item38

Nur mal die Ruhe. Bei mir lief Bad Company 2 auf High einfach Top.


----------



## endmaster (20. September 2011)

dohderbert schrieb:


> Hardwarefresser ?? was genau ist Hardwarefresser für dich ?? Ein Prozessor der schon 5 Jahre alt ist ?
> facepalm


Nein die Grafikkarte. Die empfohlene (laut offizieller Aussage nach nur für Medium Settings) ist meines Wissens eine der aktuellsten und neuesten aufm Markt.
Ich denk mal mit dem Prozessor werden die wenigsten Probleme haben. Die sind ja auch relativ günstig und halten lange.


----------



## MusikerMandel99 (20. September 2011)

Auch wenn ich weiß, dass es dafür Steine regnen wird, muss ich es los werden.

Nach diesen Hardwareanforderungen, werde ich die PC-Version stornieren und mir die XBox 360 Version kaufen.

Ich habe eine Radeon HD5770 XXX verbaut, einen X4 640 und 4GB RAM, aber extra wegen einem Spiel aufzurüsten, sehe ich dann doch nicht mehr ein. Es schmerzt mich natürlich, nicht mit 64 Leuten eine Schlacht austragen zu können, aber mal eben 400 € für neue Hardware ist einfach nicht drin.


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (20. September 2011)

MusikerMandel99 schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich weiß, dass es dafür Steine regnen wird, muss ich es los werden.
> 
> Nach diesen Hardwareanforderungen, werde ich die PC-Version stornieren und mir die XBox 360 Version kaufen.
> 
> Ich habe eine Radeon HD5770 XXX verbaut, einen X4 640 und 4GB RAM, aber extra wegen einem Spiel aufzurüsten, sehe ich dann doch nicht mehr ein. Es schmerzt mich natürlich, nicht mit 64 Leuten eine Schlacht austragen zu können, aber mal eben 400 € für neue Hardware ist einfach nicht drin.



Hier der erste Stein:

Selbst auf deiner Hardware, wird es 

a) bei gleicher Grafikqualität, deutlich besser laufen
b) bei gleicher Performance (30 FPS), deutlich besser aussehen


----------



## cinos (20. September 2011)

MusikerMandel du willst wohl alles aufs Maximum stellen können. Okay dafür reichts nicht aber auf medium settings ohne aa reichts alle mal. Und dann sieht es immer noch besser aus als auf Konsole. Also macht mal halb lang wenn die sagen 2*580 für maximale settings heisst das auch aa 8fach msaa oder 32fach csaa (ist in etwa das selbe). Das braucht kein Mensch. Außerdem haben die ein neues aa entwickelt (den Namen hab ich grad nicht) das zwar besser aussieht aber weniger Hardware frisst. Ladet euch die Beta und dann werdet ihr es sehen, auch wenn dort sicherlich noch nicht alle settings wählbar sind.

edit  ops Nilson sry ))


----------



## apandora27 (20. September 2011)

Wenn ich son blödsinn immer lese, "ich kanns nicht auf maximal settings spielen, ich brauch ne neue grafikkarte". Heul doch!!
Also mit meiner gtx285 ging bis jetzt alles auf extrem und was weiß ich. Zocke halt auf 720p beamer, zahlt ihr rühig eure pixel.
Hatte bei Bad Company2 keine Probleme, lief alles butterweich und ist mir auch wurscht wieviel frames da laufen, weil ich will spielen und da merk ich ja wohl obs gut läuft.


----------



## OeTTi72 (20. September 2011)

Mmmh.
Ich hoffe auf meiner Möhre läuft es etwas akzeptabel. 
Hab....

AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black
8 GB DDR 3 Ram
HD 5770 Vapor X 1GB

Bin ja kein Ultrafanatiker, aber XBox 360 Grafik möchte ich schon erreichen, oder sogar toppen!


----------



## PhenomTaker (20. September 2011)

das einzige was problematisch ist, ist meine Grafikkarte, ATI Radeon HD 5850...


----------



## sandman2003 (20. September 2011)

i5-760 quad core
4 gig
geforce 275 gtx

hmm sollte passen^^

bfbc2 lieft auch gut.. und wie krieg ich auch wieder den dx9 modus.. also die effekte..


----------



## Raffnek30000 (21. September 2011)

schon lustig das hier alle erstmal nachfragen müssen ob ein spiel (was es noch garnicht gibt) auf ihrem rechner läuft... gehts noch?

am besten ist es wenn dann noch gefragt wird ob es flüssig läuft, was ist den bitte flüssig? ich würde sagen wenn es nie weniger als 24fps sind... andere werden jetzt aber antworten das man mindestens 120fpd braucht und selbst dann können sie noch ruckler wahrnehmen. ihr seit echt panne ^^


----------



## xonar1 (21. September 2011)

jetzt kackt euch mal nicht ein, meint ihr Nvidia hat keine verträge mit EA um ihre Grafikkarten besser zu vermarkten...  und außerdem ist das ja wohl klar das ne GTX295 nicht mehr als Optimale Systemanforderung drann steht weil das Game für DX11 konzepiert wurde.
Das wird schon laufen auch mit einer GTX460 

Intel Q9650@3,6GHz
GTX570
6GB


----------



## Laumie (21. September 2011)

Es ist ja schon ein schlechter Witz von Dice eine GTX 650 TI mit einer AMD 6950 auf eine Stufe zu stellen.
Scheint so als wenn die von Dice der NVidia Grafikarte wieder mal mehr Aufmerksamkeit geschenkt haben.
Oder hat Nvidia wieder mal die dickeren Prämien nach Schweden geschickt.
Einfach nur Lachhaft !!!


----------



## Laumie (21. September 2011)

Ups meine GTX560 Ti


----------



## Lickedy (21. September 2011)

Raffnek30000 schrieb:


> schon lustig das hier alle erstmal nachfragen müssen ob ein spiel (was es noch garnicht gibt) auf ihrem rechner läuft... gehts noch?
> 
> am besten ist es wenn dann noch gefragt wird ob es flüssig läuft, was ist den bitte flüssig? ich würde sagen wenn es nie weniger als 24fps sind... andere werden jetzt aber antworten das man mindestens 120fpd braucht und selbst dann können sie noch ruckler wahrnehmen. ihr seit echt panne ^^


 
ich find viel behinderter das alle 2 Monate vor dem Release nachfragen ob es laufen wird / flüssig laufen wird. 

Moment die Antwort kommt sofort. Ich muss nur schnell meine Glaskugel befragen was die dazu sagt. Die Antwort war: Kauft euch Hirn!


----------



## U-Banhfahrer (21. September 2011)

Oooch-menno,

kein ultrahigh auf meinen Netbook moeglich - verdammt ... 

Erst mal abwarten bis es released wurde und dann schauen obs und wie gut es laeuft.
Ich mach mir keine grosse Sorgen, da zwar nur ein Q6700@3,2 GHz, 4Gig-Ram und eine ATI6950 (2 Gig) am Start sind.
Ist doch klar und es war schon immer so, dass fuer ultrahigh und alles sonstige immer die letzte ( sprich aktuellste ) Hardware benoetigt wird.
War bei vielen Games auch so ( FarCry, Crysis, BF2 usw. )


----------



## Samsonetty (21. September 2011)

Schon seit einiger Zeit wusste ich das meine CPU (Athlon x2 6000+) ein Hitze Problem hatte, und letzte Woche hat sich diese dann auch verabschiedet, da ich aber immer wieder von einem Freund seinen Rechner aufrüste, Lol, fiel hier ein MSi Board mit einer 4x 3,0 Ghz CPU ab 
Noch eben RAM umgesetzt und nu geht wieder alles, aber eine Lösung ist das nicht, also liebes PCGames TEam, ich brauch  bitte einen neuen Rechner 

Aber war klar, das alle Spiel die nun rauskommen bis November höhere Anforderungen stellen. Und für mich heist das, nicht nur meinen Rechner aufrüsten Beispiel Grafikkarte 250 auf evtl eine 5er hoch, nein ich muss meiner Frau auch noch ihren Rechner hochpushen lol


----------



## Lordex (21. September 2011)

Lickedy schrieb:


> ich find viel behinderter das alle 2 Monate vor dem Release nachfragen ob es laufen wird / flüssig laufen wird.
> Kauft euch Hirn!


 
U made my Day... anderen beleidigen das Sie sich Hirn kaufen sollen, aber selber nicht mal Rechnen können^^ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## knarfe1000 (21. September 2011)

mimc1 schrieb:


> ein witz ist das !!!!!!!!!!!!


 
nö! :-p


Ich werde mich mit meiner alten Möhre erstmal mit mittleren Details begnügen müssen. Im nächsten Jahr gibt´s ohnehin nen neuen Rechner, dann wird durchgestartet.


----------



## RalHe (21. September 2011)

Ihr wolltet next Gen Grafik und nu is sie da...
Dazu braucht man halt auch next Gen Hardware 
Es wird halt wie damals bei Crysis1 die übernächste Hardware Generation das Game erst flüssig unter Ultra darstellen können... Thats life and business


----------



## Skaty12 (21. September 2011)

RalHe schrieb:


> Ihr wolltet next Gen Grafik und nu is sie da...
> Dazu braucht man halt auch next Gen Hardware
> Es wird halt wie damals bei Crysis1 die übernächste Hardware Generation das Game erst flüssig unter Ultra darstellen können... Thats life and business


 Eben...
die Menschen regen sich über schlechte Grafik auf. Ok, jetzt gibt es bessere Grafik, und? Die Menschen regen sich weiter auf, weil sie erst jetzt merken, was man für High-End Grafik eben braucht -> High-End Komponenten.


----------



## mimc1 (21. September 2011)

aIhr wisst doch alle ganricht ob es Ultra gibt XD wie könnt ihr euch darüvber unterhalleten es wird eh nur niedrig mittel und Hoch geben nichts mit Ultra das kein Crysis 2 hahaha


----------



## Renox1 (21. September 2011)

EXAKT die maximalen systemanforderungen!


----------



## anon85 (21. September 2011)

also erst einmal ist das schon seit 15 jahren so das man für die neuen games immer aufrüsten muss denn dass ist 1. marketing und 2. normal wenn man next gen bzw geilo grafik haben will 

zu mimc1 : les dir nochmal den bericht durch ob es wirklich nur low bis high einstellungen geben wird xD ich glaube kaum das sie von ultra reden wenn es das nicht gibt

und sonst ist mir das egal denn ich freue mich wie ein schneekönig und zur not werde ich halt ein paar grafikeinstellungen runter schrauben hauptsache ich kann das game ohne ruckelkacke spielen und von mir aus seh ich dann den geilen scheiß erst in ein paar monate wenn die 580er günstiger ist so einfach ist das ! xD


----------



## leckmuschel (21. September 2011)

120 fps here we go ^^


----------



## Brokensword (21. September 2011)

ne zweit 580 dafür zu kaufen wäre bissl heftig
aber ich vermute, dass eine davon schon aussreichen sollte um relativ hochqualitativ zocken zu können, da man ja momentan net weiß, was die mit "Ultra" meinen. Vielleicht heißt bei denen Ultra, dass man ne ziemlich hoche Auflösung einstellt mit 16x AF und FXAA oder 32x CSAA und alle anderen Einstellungen auf (Ultra)hoch?!


----------



## IlllIIlllI (21. September 2011)

ne single gtx4xxer wird da schon locker reichen wenn man nen i7 2600k hat


----------



## xotoxic242 (21. September 2011)

Wieviele Threads mit dem gejammere wird es eigentlich noch geben?


----------



## Berlin2005 (21. September 2011)

Nabend Wie schauts denn bei nem x6 1090 T und 8 GB Ram und ner geforce GTS 450 
dürfte locker reichen oder ?


----------



## thonczek123 (21. September 2011)

Wird eine HD5850 reichen? Was meint ihr?


----------



## Brokensword (21. September 2011)

Can You Run It?
ich weiß, dass man sich nicht allzusehr auf die Seite verlassen darf, aber man kann sich ein ungefähres bild machen, wie es laufen wird


----------



## thonczek123 (21. September 2011)

lol laut can you run it habe ich nur die hälfte, obwohl ich einen 955be @ 3,2 ghz, 4gb ram und ne hd 5850 habe?


----------



## battschack (21. September 2011)

Bei mir läuft alles auf empfohlen auch aber ich verlasse mich mal null auf die seite


----------



## lordhagen18 (21. September 2011)

Can u run it wird dir wohl immer nur die Hälfte ausgeben ,solang du nicht die 560GTX hast. Es lebe das Marketing.


----------



## stawacz (21. September 2011)

Berlin2005 schrieb:


> und ner geforce GTS 450
> dürfte locker reichen oder ?


 
never,,,die karte is echt zu schwach,,,also vieleicht mit ganz großen abstrichen,,aber viel hoffnung würd ich mir nich machen


----------



## rednaxela97 (21. September 2011)

Bis auf Grafikkarte passt alles.. habe zwar DirectX11 Karte da.. also GTX 460 .. aber jetzt zweifle ich echt daran ..  .. bei sonst allem funzt alles.. mal sehen obs meine Karte es schafft oder icht.. sonst übertakte ich se noch..


----------



## kingcoolstar (21. September 2011)

Ich erfülle alles ausser der Grafikkarte. Habe eine EAH5850 DirectCU 2DIS. Diese wird ebend übertaktet, so das sie besser als eine HD5870 wird und damit die GTX560 Schlagen wird.


----------



## stawacz (21. September 2011)

ich hab hier mal ne kleine rangliste für leute die sich fragen wo sich ihre grafikkarte in etwa einordnet

die eben erwähnte gts250 liegt dort auf rang 42 

Grafikrangliste


----------



## Lordex (21. September 2011)

Hmmm Platz 13? Das sollte noch reichen!


----------



## stawacz (21. September 2011)

Lordex schrieb:


> Hmmm Platz 13? Das sollte noch reichen!


 joar denk ich auch,,hab mir vor kurzem noch platz 9 zugelegt


----------



## Lordex (21. September 2011)

Hmm laut Can u run it hab ich knapp die hälfte....


----------



## stawacz (21. September 2011)

Lordex schrieb:


> Hmm laut Can u run it hab ich knapp die hälfte....


 
Congratulations, your system passes the Recommended requirements!  You should have a great experience running this product.


----------



## Famer555 (21. September 2011)

Also mir gefallen die Systemanforderungen, da ist für jeden was dabei... xD


----------



## Lordex (21. September 2011)

Naja in wieweit kann ich mich jetzt darauf verlassen?!


----------



## stawacz (21. September 2011)

Lordex schrieb:


> Naja in wieweit kann ich mich jetzt darauf verlassen?!


 keine ahnung,,das wirst du wohl spätestens am 29ten sehen


----------



## Phatboy75 (21. September 2011)

HMCpretender schrieb:


> Kein DX9? Kein WinXP? Wow...



win xp wird gar nicht mehr produziert , also warum sollen sie noch ein system unterstützen , wo sogar bald der support eingestellt wird . macht in meinen augen keinen sinn !!


----------



## LordNycon82 (21. September 2011)

Yes die GUTE 480 auf platz 7!!! was will man mehr!!! Leute macht euch wegen eurer Grakas keine sorgen!! BF3 wird trotz eingestaubter generationen flüssig laufen!!! Ich mach mir da keinen kopf!! Und was die alle mit ihrem SLI haben!!??? Geht mir am arsch vorbei!!! ich freu mich auf das game!!!


----------



## Brokensword (21. September 2011)

mach mir wegen PC kaum sorgen, aber wegen Origin
das ding hängt ewig und braucht 5-10 min bis die Startseite kommt und ca 1 min um auf ein klick zu reagieren


----------



## Heady88 (21. September 2011)

Hey Lord,
wo hast du ne Übersicht her, welche Grafikkarte auf welchem Platz ist ? oO


----------



## Tangun (21. September 2011)

http://www.chip.de/bestenlisten/Bestenliste-Grafikkarten-PCIe--index/index/id/733/


----------



## Tangun (21. September 2011)

graka rangliste


----------



## stawacz (21. September 2011)

Grafikrangliste  oder hier hier


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (21. September 2011)

Ich frage mich, ob die Anforderungen für Metro gelten oder für einer Map auf der 64 Mann rumlaufen, während Jets, Helis, Panzer unf Bombenexplosionen im Sichtfeld sind. Ich meine da wird mein System wohl wesentlich stärker gefordert, als auf Metro?


----------



## tommy1977 (21. September 2011)

Keine Ahnung, was manche hier so für Systeme haben...aber wenn ich nen 3er Golf mit 90 PS hab, dann sollte ich mich nicht wundern, wenn ich beim illegalen Night-Race abkacke. Kurzum...was einige hier so für Ansprüche an ihre veraltete Hardware haben, ist schon unglaublich. Wenn ich schon bei den Geforce-Modellen eine "2" davor stehen sehe, dann sollte wohl klar sein, dass Diashow angesagt ist. Bei ner "4" sollte man mit ein wenig Einstellarbeit ein ganz passables Ergebnis hinbekommen.
Was wollt ihr eigentlich alle?! Soll 5 Jahre alte Hardware noch die Next-Gen-Spiele in FullHD und Max-Settings darstellen können? Mal ganz ehrlich...wer das erwartet, der sollte sich mal in Behandlung begeben und seine Erfassungsgabe für die Relation der Realität untersuchen lassen.


----------



## Maddi20 (22. September 2011)

ich glaub ich warte noch mindestens ein jahr bis ich aufrüste, solange spiel ich halt auf mittleren details mit dx10.


----------



## LordNycon82 (22. September 2011)

Heady88 schrieb:


> Hey Lord,
> wo hast du ne Übersicht her, welche Grafikkarte auf welchem Platz ist ? oO


 
Grafikrangliste


----------



## PaulPanzerGER (22. September 2011)

Gott sei dank erfüll die Anforderungen gerade so!!^^ Es ist schon heftig was die kommenden spiele für Hardware vorraussetzen! Es heißt immer wenn du die n neues Hardwarezubehör holst dass es sowieso nie ausgelastet werden würde Battlefield 3 wiederlegt diese Behauptung!!


----------



## Yojinj (22. September 2011)

Jauler1: Die Konsolen halten die Spieleentwicklung in Schach! Wir PC User bekommen schlechte Ports und die Games sehen BLÄH aus! Meine Hardware ist wie eine sexy Frau, nur bekommt sie anstatt sexy Kleidung die Oma Schlüpfer und eine Hornbrille.

Jauler2: WAS sind denn das für ANFORDERUNGEN! Bin ich Bill Gates oder was? WIE kann DICE und EA das nur verantworten! Für Supergrafik die dem Jahr 2011 angemessen ist soll ich SOLCH teure Hardware haben?! Bei mir laufen doch WoW und Wolfenstein 3D doch flüssig und mit 100000fps!

Jauler3: Originwääähblähbluppwindowsliveblähbluppsteamblähwäähbluppubisoftlauncherwähhhblääähblupp

Jauler4: haha ihr BF fanbois da habt ihr es, MW4life!

Jauler5: Ich selber weil ich das hier geschrieben habe.


----------



## Bocky77 (22. September 2011)

Mein Rechner erfüllt auch gerade so die empfohlenen Einstellungen. Naja, bis auf den 4 Kern Prozessor, da habe ich nur einen übertackteten 2 Kern, aber egal. Ich mache mich deswegen jetzt nicht fertig. Es wird eh so laufen wie in BC2. Da habe ich auch am Anfang viel wert auf die Grafik gelegt und dann habe ich einmal die minimalen Settings ausprobiert. Und siehe da, man kann viel besser spielen. Man sieht Gegner leichter...


----------



## KeiteH (22. September 2011)

Tja wo liege ich?
Q9550 / W7 ultimate 64bit / 8GB Ram / 2er SLI XFX-GTX280-XT, alles @Stdandard-Takt.
Ich hoffe es reicht noch für etwas mehr als die mittleren Einstellungen, da BC2 bei mir top läuft,
auch oder gerade nach dem gestrigen Patch. Das negative am Patch: Ich spiele nicht besser...  
greetz


----------



## Seraphim13 (22. September 2011)

Also, ich bin durch und duch ein Grafik Enthusiast, mir ist die Grafik nie gut genug.
Und deshalb habe ich mir für Battlefield 3 ein neun Rechner zugelegt.
Meine Specs. CPU: Intel Core i7-2600k, 4x 3,4Ghz Übertaktung Stufe 2 Extreme auf 4,4Ghz
                      MBO: Asus Maximus 4 Extreme B3 Rev.3.0, Sockel 1155
                      GRA: NVIDIA Geforce GTX 580 im Sli
                      RAM: 2x 8GB Corsair Vengeance schwarz Dual Kit DDR3-1600 CL9
                      SSD: 128 GB Crucial m4, Sata3
                      NTC: Bigfoot Networks Killer 2100 Gaming Netzwerkkarte
                      OPS: Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit

hole mir fast immer alle 3 jahre ein neun PC.


----------



## Seraphim13 (22. September 2011)

Gamm4 ist der Community Manager von Battlefield Deutschland Battlefield 3 Release Deutschland: 27. Oktober 2011 - BF3 - FPS - Spiele von EA. und meinte noch zum Schluss das man 2 GTX 580 für mehrere Monitore benötigt um Ultra High zu zocken für Otto normal verbraucher langt allemal eine GTX 560 Ti.


----------



## Kerkilabro (22. September 2011)

ich Pwn euch alle eh weg mit meinem Handy von Alcatel '' One touch easy''


----------



## X3niC (22. September 2011)

Seraphim13 schrieb:


> Also, ich bin durch und duch ein Grafik Enthusiast, mir ist die Grafik nie gut genug.
> Und deshalb habe ich mir für Battlefield 3 ein neun Rechner zugelegt.
> Meine Specs. CPU: Intel Core i7-2600k, 4x 3,4Ghz Übertaktung Stufe 2 Extreme auf 4,4Ghz
> MBO: Asus Maximus 4 Extreme B3 Rev.3.0, Sockel 1155
> ...



Gnihihihi mein Pensi ist soo lang


----------



## R32 (23. September 2011)

Meine 2 ASUS Matrix GTX 580P werden das schon Regeln.
Ob man die nun braucht oder nicht. 
Vllt der Phenom X6 1100t wird spacken, wenn die Angaben denn stimmen. Aber oc @ 6x4,0 dann sollte das laufen!
Aber der platzt auf der SSD ist reserviert. Also 27. Oktober wir kommen


----------



## R32 (23. September 2011)

Zieht eigtl. ein Jetflug viel mehr Leistung als z. B. "Laufen"?


----------



## rookyrook (23. September 2011)

"KEYBOARD AND MOUSE"...


----------



## School10 (23. September 2011)

R32 schrieb:


> Zieht eigtl. ein Jetflug viel mehr Leistung als z. B. "Laufen"?



Frag mal den Fußgänger, der auf Mach 1 beschleunigen soll! Sry - aber den konnt ich mir jetzt nicht verkneifen^^


----------



## creebo (23. September 2011)

R32 schrieb:


> Zieht eigtl. ein Jetflug viel mehr Leistung als z. B. "Laufen"?



in der regel ja, da du doch schneller durch die welt bewegst und somit mehr objekte nachgeladen werden müssen (auch wenn diese, da sie weiter entfernt sind nicht so detailiert dargestellt werden)...andererseits kann natürlich rund um einen soldaten am boden gerade die hölle los sein (stell dir mal 20 andere soldaten und 3 panzer vor die alle gleichzeitig rumballern und sachen zerstören). das ganze ist also schon situationsabhänig, aber wenn du rein die fortbewegung ohne weitere interaktionen meinst dann ja.


----------



## R32 (23. September 2011)

School10 schrieb:


> Frag mal den Fußgänger, der auf Mach 1 beschleunigen soll! Sry - aber den konnt ich mir jetzt nicht verkneifen^^


 

Passt ja auch zum THema. Oh wait ....NOT
Vor dem Posten Gehirn einschalten. Es geht um Grafikleistung...


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (23. September 2011)

R32 schrieb:


> Passt ja auch zum THema. Oh wait ....NOT
> Vor dem Posten Gehirn einschalten. Es geht um Grafikleistung...



Das war ein Scherz.
Gehirn einschalten.


----------



## R32 (24. September 2011)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Das war ein Scherz.
> Gehirn einschalten.


 

Wusste gar nicht das dich einer nach deiner Meinung gefragt hat....


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (24. September 2011)

R32 schrieb:


> Wusste gar nicht das dich einer nach deiner Meinung gefragt hat....


 
achso tschuldigung. Ich habe vergessen, dass ich deine Erlaubnis brauche, um zu schreiben. 
Der Witz war gut und deine Humorlosigkeit ist langweilig und lächerlich. 
Vor allem bezweifle ich, dass du den Witz als solchen identifiziert hast und da mit "Gehirn anschalten" zu kommen, während das eigene auf standby läuft ist doch recht kurios.


----------



## R32 (24. September 2011)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> achso tschuldigung. Ich habe vergessen, dass ich deine Erlaubnis brauche, um zu schreiben.
> Der Witz war gut und deine Humorlosigkeit ist langweilig und lächerlich.
> Vor allem bezweifle ich, dass du den Witz als solchen identifiziert hast und da mit "Gehirn anschalten" zu kommen, während das eigene auf standby läuft ist doch recht kurios.


 
Dann frag bitte nächstes mal um Erlaubnis. Kleine Kinder hinter dem 24" die Tastaturhulk spielen....


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (25. September 2011)

R32 schrieb:


> Dann frag bitte nächstes mal um Erlaubnis. Kleine Kinder hinter dem 24" die Tastaturhulk spieleln....


 
Du bist ein witziger Troll. 

Auf die Weise witzig, wie ein humorloser Mensch halt witzig sein kann.
Und dein lächerlicher Kommentar auf einen so harmlosen post wie von School10 zeigt, dass DU hier wahrlich das Kind bist.
Sich auf einer Internetseite, die darauf ausgelegt ist, dass sich die Community hilft so dumm und aggressiv zu verhalten zeugt wahrlich nicht von geistiger Reife. 
Ich sehe gerade, dass ich nicht flame, wenn ich dich im Bereich PCGForum noob nenne (erstaunliche 5 Beiträge und alle in diesem Thema) 
Ich rate dir folgendes: 
Wenn du willst, dass man dir hier fragen wie deine beantwortet (die du ohne weitere Anstrengungen, sogar ohne google zu bemühen selbst hättest rausfinden können), gewöhn dir einen anderen Tonfall an, denn es ist weder meine noch irgendjemand anderes Pflicht hier, dir zu antworten. 
Aus diesem Grund und aufgrund deiner mehr als mangelnden Erfahrung in diesem Forum muss ich wahrhaftig nicht um deine Erlaubnis bitten und selbst wenn ich müsste, würde ich dieses Forum eher verlassen als solche Bemühungen anzustreben, obwohl ich hier schon seit 06 angemeldet bin.

Bevor du jemanden "Tastaturhulk" nennst, les dir deine posts nochmal durch und überleg mal wer sich hinter der annonymität des Internets aufplustert wie ein Gockel...

PS. Ich bin 21 also schon seit längerer Zeit erwachsen und mein Monitor hat 22 Zoll...

Beste Grüße


----------



## R32 (26. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da ich mit meinen 23 Jahren also älter bin als du, bist du wohl eher derjenige der meint mit viel Fachjargon und "harten" Worten sich hier profilieren zu müssen.
Wenn ich alles nur googlen kann, kann ich mir hier das Forum sparen. Auf dumme Fragen/Aussagen kommt meist eine dumme Antwort/Aussage. Vor allem wenn man dann noch was schreibt, was falsch ist 
Ein Linienflugzeug fliegt mit 0,85 mach und ein Kampfjet > Mach 1,6.

Sowas sollte man vorher googlen.

Zum Thema seit 06 anmelden. Toll. gz.

Ausserdem siehst du anhand von creebo das man einfach auch eine anständig Antwort geben kann.

Mfg


----------



## Lordex (26. September 2011)

Ihr seid beide Trolle^^


----------



## R32 (26. September 2011)

Ja wenn er so kommt....


----------



## ElPillE (27. September 2011)

Also wenn sich noch jemand für die Performance in diesem Thread interessiert:
http://neogaf.net/forum/showthread.php?t=446552

Viele Bilder zu verschieden Einstellungen und den dazugehörigen PC-Konfigurationen. Sind viele typische PC- Zusammenstellungen drin und man kann vergleichen ( für die, die noch bis Donnerstag warten müssen - einschließlich mir -xD )


----------



## R32 (29. September 2011)

Sind denn alle Grafikfeatures in der Beta schon drinne?


----------



## cinos (29. September 2011)

Nein. Welche genau kann ich dir nicht mit Sicherheit sagen. Ich glaube Motion Blur, Tesselation und ich meine gelesen zu haben die Texturen, da bin ich aber nicht sicher das hat nur jemand in einem Forum geschrieben.


----------



## derdietor (2. Oktober 2011)

Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q 8200 @2.33GHz

denkt ihr der prozessor könnte noch ausreichen?
also dann ahlt auf niedrigster einstellung?

mfG


----------



## Rod86 (3. Oktober 2011)

na immerhin hat die beta eins gebracht - ich muss mir fürs erste nicht direkt nen neuen pc kaufen. mein q9550 + 4gb ram + gtx 275 reichen für high details auf ner 1920x1200er auflösung. das passt.


----------



## danieloesterreich (5. Oktober 2011)

Habe eien I7 - 2600 3,4Ghz
8 GB RAM, und eine ATI Radeon 6850 mit 1 GB ram, 
Also Die Open Betta Leüft mit 1920 x 1200 Ultra auflösung sehr gut, bzw echt flüssig


----------



## Bokurano (9. Oktober 2011)

Hab einen Quad 6600, Ati 4890, 6 gb Ram. Wenn ich in der beta alles auf high stelle was geht und 2xMSAA einstelle komm ich damit auf 30 fps. Damit kann man schon ne ganz gute grafik hinbekommen und auch noch ganz gut zocken, bei einem 1680x1050 Bildschirm.


----------



## alu355 (12. Oktober 2011)

Habe einen komplett neuen Rechner der gutes Stück drüber liegt, aber viel interessanter ist jedoch, daß das Minimum nicht absolutes Ende der Fahnenstange ist. 
Ein AMD Athlon 64 X2 4800+ mit einer GTX 260 wurde von mir auch ausgetestet - hat auch funktioniert und der liegt Stück unter den 2,7 GHz.


----------



## ELECTROSYN (19. Oktober 2011)

Mit 30 fps kann doch kein Mensch zocken, da würde ich auf hohe Details koten.


----------



## Vordack (19. Oktober 2011)

stawacz schrieb:


> joar denk ich auch,,hab mir vor kurzem noch platz 9 zugelegt


 
Grrr, da bin ich mit Platz 14 ja ne Lusche (okay, meine ist OC'd)...


----------



## Blablatok (20. Oktober 2011)

ich habe eine nvidia geforce 9600m-gt! sie unterstützt aber kein directx 10.1!
oben steht aber dass alles ab geforce 8800gt tut! funktioniert das game jetzt auf meinen laptop?


----------



## Rabowke (20. Oktober 2011)

Blablatok schrieb:


> ich habe eine nvidia geforce 9600m-gt! sie unterstützt aber kein directx 10.1!
> oben steht aber dass alles ab geforce 8800gt tut! funktioniert das game jetzt auf meinen laptop?


Die Geforce 8'er Serie besitzt auch "nur" DX10.0, d.h. wenn diese Karten als mind. Voraussetzung genannt werden, dann dürfte es auch mit einer 9600m GT funktionieren.

*Aber*, ich glaub du wirst damit nicht sonderlich glücklich. Schaut man sich die 'reine' Rechenleistung in GFlops an, kommt eine 8800GT auf ca. 500, eine 9600GT auf ~300 ... du hast dazu noch die Mobilvariante, erfahrungsgemäß würde ich sagen das diese noch langsamer ist als die "normale" Version. Selbst wenn wir optimistisch an die Sache rangehen, erreichst du im Idealfall ~50% der Leistung einer 8800GT, die als Minimum genannt wird.


----------



## spike00 (20. Oktober 2011)

Ist windows 7 besser für spiele als vista?


----------



## Rabowke (20. Oktober 2011)

spike00 schrieb:


> Ist windows 7 besser für spiele als vista?


Subjektive Einschätzung: Nein.

Ich merk keinen Unterschied im Spiel ob ich Windows Vista 64bit benutze oder eben Win7 64bit. Ich hatte Vista Ultimate zum Releasetag und nie Probleme mit einem Spiel, jetzt Win7 und alles läuft perfekt.

Windows 7 selbst fühlt sich etwas besser an, reagiert schneller und hat weniger 'Denkpausen'.

Aber wg. der Spieleleistung das OS wechseln? Ich denke das wäre rausgeworfenes Geld, solange Vista von dem Hersteller deiner Grafikkarte offiziell unterstützt, sprich mit neuen Treibern versorgt wird, dürfte es diesbzgl. kein Grund geben.


----------



## Battl3inSeattle (23. Oktober 2011)

derdietor schrieb:


> Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q 8200 @2.33GHz
> 
> denkt ihr der prozessor könnte noch ausreichen?
> also dann ahlt auf niedrigster einstellung?
> ...


 
LOCKER.

Wichtiger ist die Grafikkarte!
Ich hab meinen Q8400 auf 3,00GHZ gebracht, aber auch mit den standardmäßigen 2,66GHZ hätte ich gereicht.

Mit meiner 5770 PCS+ Vortex Edition werde ich wohl größere Probleme haben. Mittel wird aber gehen.

Wenn du eine 6950 hättest, würdest zwar durch deinen CPU keine volle Auflösung genießen können, aber der reicht noch ein Weilchen. Noch mindestens bis zur nächsten Konsolengeneration.


----------



## C2-T2 (24. Oktober 2011)

Wie schauts denn bei mir aus?

i3 290m (4 x 2,66)
GeForce GT 540m (1GB=>http://www.nvidia.de/object/product-geforce-gt-540m-de.html)
4 GB DDR3 RAM

Welche Detailstufe würde bei mir noch mit ca. 25-35 FPS laufen?

MfG


----------



## Grimsight (26. Oktober 2011)

Na hoffe, dass die Final besser läuft als die Beta. Seit den extra für Bf3 angepassten Grafikkartentreiber, stürzt mein Computer ab und zu ab und die Beta lief trotz gutem PC ab und zu mal überhaupt nicht rund. Meist lief alles in Ultra bei flüssigen Fps und dann bei Respawn nach Tot ruckelte es nur noch und ich musste das Spiel neustarten.

Naja so ist das wohl mit Betas eben....


----------



## Gobbos (7. November 2011)

spiele das game mit hd5770 1gb einem e6600 @ 2995 mhz und 2 gb ddr2 800 
alles auf mittel und habe zwischen 30 und 50 frames game liegt auf einer SSD. 

die zeitschriften uebertreiben es mal wieder mit den spezifikationen selbst arma 2 ist hardwarehungriger alss das game. kann nur empehlen zieht euch die demo und probiert es aus bevor ihr in teure hardware investiert. ich werde mir nur 2 gb ram dazukaufen, dann wird das ig ruckeln auch verschwinden... haette um ein haar sinnlos aufgerüstet...

auf ultra sinken die frames auf 20 - 25 gute graka, mehr als 2

alle mit alten quadcores und 4 gb ram brauchen nur ne graka in eine  range einer 9800 gforce oder 5770 ati bissl höher natuerlich besser.

mfg


----------

